# Optimaler Koi Besatz



## undi (23. Apr. 2009)

Wie viele Fische sollten in einen 13.000 Liter Teich gesetzt werden, damit diese optimale Bedingungen (vor allem zum wachsen) haben ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Optimaler Koi Besatz*

Hallo,
leider kann man diese Frage nicht Pauschal beantworten. 
- Wasserwerte
- Fütterung
- Filterung
Und natürlich die Koi selber, manche wachsen halt mehr, manche weniger schnell.

Bei deinen 13.000 Litern würde ich persönlich nicht mehr wie 6 oder 7 Koi einsetzen.


----------



## undi (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Optimaler Koi Besatz*

Bei Wikipedia hab ich gelesen:
Eine Faustregel für Koi besagt, man solle in 1000 Liter Wasser höchstens einen Fisch halten.

Bei mir wären das dann 13 Fische ?

Fütterung so oft wie möglich, dann wachsen sie am schnellsten oder?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Optimaler Koi Besatz*



undi schrieb:


> Fütterung so oft wie möglich, dann wachsen sie am schnellsten oder?



Nee 

Immer im Bezug auf Wassertemperatur und Wasserwerte abschätzen. Im Hochsommer öfter aber weniger, bei normalen Temp. 3x/Tag was sie in 5 Minuten weggehauen haben.

Ab 26° nicht mehr füttern

Und glaub mir, 13 Koi in deinem Teich sehen einfach nur Furchtbar aus


----------



## bussi67 (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Optimaler Koi Besatz*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ab 26° nicht mehr füttern



Hallo Uwe

Sagst Du mir bitte warum ??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Optimaler Koi Besatz*

Na, sagen wir mal sehr wenig füttern. Abends nicht.

Die Koi sind bei der Wassertemperatur sehr aktiv, brauchen sehr viel Sauerstoff der aber nicht vorhanden ist (es sei denn man führt es zu)
Durch die Fütterung belastet man das Wasser zusätzlich und dadurch sollte man das Futter deutlich reduzieren. Den Koi ansich ist das völlig egal, die würden den ganzen Tag futtern.


----------



## bussi67 (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Optimaler Koi Besatz*

Danke


----------



## Eugen (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Optimaler Koi Besatz*



undi schrieb:


> Bei Wikipedia hab ich gelesen:
> Eine Faustregel für Koi besagt, man solle in 1000 Liter Wasser höchstens einen Fisch halten.
> 
> Bei mir wären das dann 13 Fische ?
> ...



Hallo undi oderi wie ist dein Name.

1.in Wiki steht zwar einiges Richtige drin,aber auch viel Unsinn.
Es ist nicht das nonplusultra an Wissen.
2.dein Teich hat lt. Profil ca 3x4 m. Das bedeutet, wenn da 13 ausgewachsene Kois rumpaddeln, hat das mit "Schwimmen" nicht viel zu tun.
Diese Faustformel ist Minimum, dein Besatz wäre dann das Maximum.
Optimal ist sowas nicht.
(in Wiki steht auch,dass jedes 3.Neugeborenes ein Chinese sei,trotzdem haben relativ wenig Babys in der BRD Schlitzaugen)
3.Füttern so oft wie möglich,hat nix mit Wachstum zu tun.
Deutsche Kinder wachsen bei bestem Fastfood auch nicht schneller,sie werden lediglich fetter.


----------

